

MSNBC: iPhone3GS over Pre; Ignores AT&T ball-n-chain - CalmQuiet
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/31169842/ns/technology_and_science-wireless

======
CalmQuiet
But CNET warns: Don't sign new 2-year contract with AT&T (which "wants to kill
everything good about iPhone3"). Wait for Verizon. [ Yeah. I _have_. For
years. ]

[http://cnettv.cnet.com/iphone-3g-wait-
verizon/9742-1_53-5007...](http://cnettv.cnet.com/iphone-3g-wait-
verizon/9742-1_53-50072978.html?tag=smallCarouselArea.2) [cnet video]

------
DannoHung
Meh, AT&T sucks just as much as every other cell-phone carrier.

